# Schlossfelsen Kennels



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

Hello, I was googling around for "long haired German shepherds" and I ended up with Schlossfelsen Kennels. They have 3 upcoming litters and I wanted to put a deposit on a puppy, I have spoke with the owner her name is Jan and she claims they are a inspected and approved kennel. I don't live in Nebraska which is where she is so I wouldn't be able to drive go get the puppy, I would have to mail a $250 money order. The one thing I'm worried about if I'll be scammed or this kennel isn't what she claims it to be. Has anyone had delt with this breeder or purchased a puppy from them? Thank you!!


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

I don't see anything about any titling on their own dogs. There are titles on the previous generations, but I would personally want to see some sort of work done with their current dogs. They do have their health tests posted, which is good. I'm not saying she's bad, just probably not someone I would want a pup from. 

If you're worried about getting your future dog, I would first research local breeders and ask to meet their dogs. See which dogs "click" with you and which don't. Then you can get a better idea of what you are looking for and who might be able to match you with a puppy that meets your needs.


----------

